# anyone else have rats



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

i do <3 i have a 1 and half year old male dumbo rat lol hes my suck and goes everywhere with me he'll be 2 in October O: hes sired one litter but is the grandfather of three  so does anyone else have these cuties to

name reid (after spencer reid on criminal minds)
sex:male
age:almost two









































some [pics of my last litter \: sadly had to stop breeding for awhile i will start up in the next year or two]
chocolate male 1(dates wrong they were born march 14th 2012 week and half old in this pic)








blue male 2 








blue male 3 








male silver 4 runt 








female powdered blue 5 









group shot of the males







blue male two is the biggest with white on his belly


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Does anyone else have rats?

Yes, I do! I use to breed, show, and travel alot for rat related events. I had to give all that up two years ago though . I still keep pet rats though, they are one of the best pets you can own  (IMO). I still keep my website up and running, and I hope one day to have the space to breed and show again.

This is Alaina as a baby:


Alaina Now-She is 2yrs 4months. She is like a dog, she is litter trained and she is allowed out often.She means so very much to us. She goes this Friday for sugery to have a mamory tumor removed.




Then another newer little girl..Bear.




Then our girl Kendall.


Last our two boys:
Spot- The hand belongs to my one year old son. He was going in for a pet  .:


Cotton:


Bear, kendal, spot and cotton pictures were taken a month ago. Alains new pictures were taken a week ago. I have dozens of pictures though.

Enjoy!


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

reids like a dog to lol i've never met a rat so soical in my life its not even funny he'll jump right into your arms and be like "PETTTTTT MEEEEEE" and give you kisses  every one i meet loved his personality its the main reason i started breeding was for health and personality i was shocked with my last litter 2 blues 2 BLUES blues are are where i live


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't have nor have I had rats, but they are cute. Reid great name :lol: GREATER SHOW!!! Although I am partial to Morgan aka Shemar Moore  tehe


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

bmaditz said:


> I don't have nor have I had rats, but they are cute. Reid great name :lol: GREATER SHOW!!! Although I am partial to Morgan aka Shemar Moore  tehe


i only like reid cause a hes funny and be lol he makes people sit there and be like "what? xD" i loved the ep where morgan jumped in the elevator and scared reid


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I just love love love the show! Reid is super funny he always says something super smart, and everyone is like shut up Reid :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a rat I took in as a rescue a few years back. I would love to have a couple now but unfortunately they are illegal in Alberta so I can't have any


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

nikki said:


> I had a rat I took in as a rescue a few years back. I would love to have a couple now but unfortunately they are illegal in Alberta so I can't have any


i know their illgel in some towns in ontario to but why O:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

They are illegal in all of the province of Alberta because Alberta has a "Rat Free" status and to keep it they can't allow pet rats. They actually have Rat Patrols that check throughout the province to look for rats that may have come into the province in trucks, in with grain etc.


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

nikki said:


> They are illegal in all of the province of Alberta because Alberta has a "Rat Free" status and to keep it they can't allow pet rats. They actually have Rat Patrols that check throughout the province to look for rats that may have come into the province in trucks, in with grain etc.


i know they are banned in Elliot lake ontario because people started just throwing them out in the streets then the mayor at the time had snakes and banned rats and threw his snake food out as well causing them to have a huge rat problem now ._.


----------



## Don Ricci (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to have rats, unfortunately I only have the one cage and right now I use it for my hedgie (my dad custom built it as a rat palace so there's plenty of room for a hedgehog in there), so I can't have them right now, but I wish I could.
I miss having them, I've had rats my whole life, other than a short time with gerbils and an even shorter time with mice. My favorite rat was Arrowhead, here's a few pictures of him as an old man (cuddling with my cat who was still a kitten at the time and who was utterly terrified of him, she's still a wimp, she just went from being terrified of him to being terrified of our next rat to being terrified of my two mice to being terrified of my hedgehog).
























Cutest darn cuddle session I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Skomblevicz (Sep 11, 2012)

I use to have rats. I brought a female home, who at the time, I had no clue was pregnant. So I had 7 babies. Then I purchased a Rex male from the same pet store. My male rats were very social and every time I stuck my hand in to feed them, they wanted to come out. I loved them very much but it was also terrible because once they started dying, it seemed like they all went at the same time.


----------



## PuddleBunny (Sep 13, 2012)

I have 7! 5 boys, 2 girls.

Rin(left) & Hubble(right) (sister & brother)








Sophie








Tesla & Shylar (brothers)















Mustang & Loki (brothers)


----------

